# sealed reflector or cooltube??



## milehigh (Apr 28, 2008)

whats do you guys run? I have a hydrofarm hood all sealed up, and i mean sealed up! running 1000w hps, with a 465 cfm blower, in a 4.5 x 4.5 hydrohut habitat. think there would be any benifit to switching to cooltube? anyone personally ran both and notice a difference? which one is cooler?


----------



## gagjababy (Apr 28, 2008)

cooltube


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2008)

2 cooltubes. 1 real, 1 home made.


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2008)

milehigh said:
			
		

> whats do you guys run? I have a hydrofarm hood all sealed up, and i mean sealed up! running 1000w hps, with a 465 cfm blower, in a 4.5 x 4.5 hydrohut habitat. think there would be any benifit to switching to cooltube? anyone personally ran both and notice a difference? which one is cooler?



"6 in one hand.. half dozen in the other"
 I don't see how it could make any difference, as long as you are pulling sufficient air to cool ..


----------



## milehigh (Apr 29, 2008)

i didn't think so either.. but my buddy swears he dropped 10 degrees switching to a cool tube. I just wanted some input.. seems maybe a cooltube could run a little cooler due to the straight thru no frills design. but 10 degrees, don't seem practical!


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool tubes work... No doubt about it.  There is a DIY kickin' around here too.  Check it out.  It sure as hell won't hurt.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a large sealed reflector on my 1000W HPS and am really happy with it.  I think that being able to run larger volumes of cool air around the bulb helps (however this is just MHO and I could be way off base here).  I have several pyrex bake arounds, and did construct a DIY cool tube, but was nervous about the bulb being just slightly smaller than the pyrex tube.


----------



## GreenMan74 (Apr 29, 2008)

I think a sealed reflector is best, because you get the hot air out, and yet have a nice large reflector to redirect the light.


----------



## littlenode (Apr 30, 2008)

I converted a verticle parabolic reflector into a horizontal mount, then enlarged the hole in the top and mounted a 6" inline fan with duct on top of it for air extraction. My room is 8x8x4...yeah..4' high,  I use a 1000 w hps and, as long as i keep the ambient room temp low..65-68..i can maintain a cool 82 degrees at 12" away from the bulb...and my little LST'd plants love it...other than fighting back problems...and feeling like Bilbo Effing Baggins in the room..it works great   I'll post some pics sometime.

 Smoke on....


----------

